

Ask HN: What acquisition do you predict will happen next? - keithwarren

Lets see if we can collectively predict the future and give the SEC a headache if insider trading around the acquisition becomes a question.
======
keithwarren
Google buys Airware

------
dragonbonheur
Nintendo buys Technical Illusions.

------
keithwarren
Microsoft buys Rackspace

------
enos_feedler
Apple buys Nintendo

------
staunch
Google buys TWC.

------
jyu
Alibaba buys Overstock

